# Is my 3 month old army-crawling?!



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know if you'd call this army-crawling or what, but it's crazy!

As of today (3 months, 1 week) she's started doing this thing when she's on her tummy- she pulls herself forward with her arms, puts her head down, gets her knees up to hip level, then kicks, propelling herself forward. The first time she did it she got almost a foot and a half away from where she started. Her subsequent attempts have been ending in frustrated cries after getting 6" or so, making for inopportune videoing for the family.

What on earth is this!?


----------



## batsister (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like you have an early mover on your hands! That is really young to be "crawling" in any form. Apparently one of my brothers started crawling at 3.5 months, so it happens, but not very often, I would imagine. Hope she lets you get a good video of it soon.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batsister* 
Sounds like you have an early mover on your hands! That is really young to be "crawling" in any form. Apparently one of my brothers started crawling at 3.5 months, so it happens, but not very often, I would imagine. Hope she lets you get a good video of it soon.









Yay...

Don't get me wrong, I'm proud of that little stinker, but goodness, I thought I'd have a lot more time with my darling little lump! She's been rolling over b-f and f-b for a week now, but lordy.

To be fair, my husband and I were both walking at 9 months, and my sister's absurdly amazing 14 month old was sitting at 4 months, crawling at 5, and walking, really walking, at 7 months. It seems almost *creepy* to see such a small person wandering around.

This weekend is going to be Live Streaming Baby Central at my house, methinks.


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

we called that "inch-worming" at my house.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pearl H* 
we called that "inch-worming" at my house.









Haha, that's VERY much what it looks like!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD2 did that, and at the same age, too. Be reassured-- she didn't actually turn out to be early with all the motor milestones. Just that one! She wound up being a slower-than-average walker, for instance-- she didn't walk until 15 months. But I could put her down on the floor at 3 or 4 months, and she'd be halfway across the house in almost no time at all, backwards, of course.

Time to babyproof, I'd say. Be really alert for places where she can get wedged or stuck...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

DD did that at the same age! Now at 6 months she's crawling like crazy. It's nuts!


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

My DD was doing this at the same age, it was so cute. Now at 7 months she is everywhere, pulling herself up on everything and "cruising" along the couch. It is a lot of work, but fun and exciting to see what she will do next!


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine did it too







We think it's great he's army crawling because his dad is in the army. So cute


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My second started that around 3 months, was up fully on hands and knees crawling FAST by 4 months and cruising not long after, so it's very possible. He didn't walk until 10 months (my first was fully sitting at 3 months, crawling at 5 months and walking at 9 months, so I thought FOR SURE he'd be walking before that.)

One word of advice since she's not fast yet, BABY PROOF NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My second was (still is) a bit of crazy little guy, always moving, always climbing *something* and he's three now!


----------



## Katsmamajama (Jun 24, 2009)

Gracie has been the same way! She figured out how just shy of 3 months. and she inches around on her back the same way, she digs her heels in and pushes off, and throws her legs around sideways (kind of like hula hoop style?) to turn. Crazy stuff, I'm not ready for that!


----------

